# How long are you most fertile for after child birth?



## youngwife20

I was just wondering anyone know when your most fertile for? 

As we want babys close in age i was just curious what people ay wheather few weeks months etc? its intresting to find out! would be cool to know how long we have to get to it while im at my most fertile :p xx


----------



## kat2504

I don't think you are most fertile immediately after childbirth. If you are breastfeeding you will be less fertile for a few months.
Also, even if you want them close in age, give your body a chance to replenish its reserves before you get pregnant again. Pregnancy takes a lot out of you and you need time to recover. 
I would think after 5 or 6 months would be an ok time to start trying again if you are keen to get on with it quickly.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I've known people to jump back on the horse as soon as they get the go ahead for :sex: ! :) 

Just listen to your body and your doc/midwife and go for it when you feel ready! 

I had heard you are less fertile after giving birth and through BF, but I'm sure it's different for every body, and especially if you are actively trying to conceive.


----------



## xCeex

Ohh, I heard you are more fertile after birth because everything is "open" :S


----------



## 1liz9

It lasts for a few months. I remember my doctor explaining it has something to do with pregesterone, but I do not remember the significance. I don't know exact time frame, was just told "a few months."


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm not sure of the exact timescales but I know after I had my daughter my midwife explained how it was very important for me to use protection straight away as the 'first few weeks' you are really fertile. It was important I didn't fall pregnant again so soon as I'd had a c section but then on seeing my dr at my 6 week check up he said that he advises any woman regardless of their birth type (natural or section) to wait a minimum of 6 months to let your body recover as muscles and cervix can be weak and struggle to carry a healthy pregnancy so soon.

Having said that I do know many ladies who have fallen pregnant quite soon after! We started trying and I fell pregnant when my daughter was 10 months old and I think we're going to have a lovely age gap! It happened our first try so I must have still been fairly fertile then. I'd not gone back on any kind of birth control, just used condoms!

X


----------



## kate1984

You can ovulate around 21 days after birth, you are most fertile 3 weeks after so it could be a very close age gap if you wanted


----------



## youngwife20

MummytoSummer said:


> I'm not sure of the exact timescales but I know after I had my daughter my midwife explained how it was very important for me to use protection straight away as the 'first few weeks' you are really fertile. It was important I didn't fall pregnant again so soon as I'd had a c section but then on seeing my dr at my 6 week check up he said that he advises any woman regardless of their birth type (natural or section) to wait a minimum of 6 months to let your body recover as muscles and cervix can be weak and struggle to carry a healthy pregnancy so soon.
> 
> Having said that I do know many ladies who have fallen pregnant quite soon after! We started trying and I fell pregnant when my daughter was 10 months old and I think we're going to have a lovely age gap! It happened our first try so I must have still been fairly fertile then. I'd not gone back on any kind of birth control, just used condoms!
> 
> X

Thanks for answering :) and thats what i intend to do not go on any contraception lol and aww 10 months is perfect!!! :)


----------



## katree

My daughter was 7months old when I caught pregnant again for the 2nd time, I did go on the pill after having her but was having problems on it with bleeding so came off it to start a new brand and in that month break caught pregnant straight away. There's a 16month age difference between them and they are best friends, Im so glad I had them close together even though it was hard in the beginning xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Katree awwww that is so sweet thats how i want our kids to be bestfriends and grow together :) and i can imagine it will be very hard but worth it hehe :) thanks for answering xx


----------



## Diana5241

This is interesting info! DH and I were trying for a year before becoming pregnant, so if there's a timeframe when we're more fertile.... might be something to think about!


----------



## bamboo10

if you breastfeed, that acts as birth control and suppresses your period (and ovulation), so if you want to get pregnant right afterward, you may want to exclusively formula feed. this is a helpful guide: https://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/go/index.php/326/fertility-after-childbirth


----------



## pixydust

It took 11 months TTC for my son, this time I fell pregnant first try so I guess I was still more fertile, Jake was 7 months when I came off the pill and 8 months when I got my BFP :D


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for answering ladies il comple&#355;ly be exclusive breastfeeding so i wudnt formula feed but its intresting to hear this info xx


----------



## Miranda

my mom accidentally got pregnant 3 weeks after my youngest sister was born but it was really hard on her body and didnt stick.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

my mum fell pregnant with me 6 wks after she gave birth to my sister and she was exclusivley breastfeeding also! I guess it depends on your body.


----------



## Nyssa1991

ive heard 6 weeks your the most fertile, but first 3 weeks ur prob still bleeding


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ya my mum was quite furious at my dad the minute the doctor gave them the ok to have sex again they concieved me on the first go around!


----------



## youngwife20

Miranda said:


> my mom accidentally got pregnant 3 weeks after my youngest sister was born but it was really hard on her body and didnt stick.

wow 3 weeks is early! and sorry the baby didnt stick xx


----------



## x Michelle x

i got pregnant when Tabitha was 3 months old - we were between contraceptions and as we'd not done it in a while, we got kinda carried carried away and he knocked me up :) 

It only takes once ladies :) :) :)


----------



## youngwife20

lol Thats funny he knocked me up!  and you must be super fetile lol congrats :)


----------



## KellyC75

We got a :bfp: on first cycle of NTNP!

My Daughter was 5 months old :baby:

(& we were very suprised, as DS2 & DD took 1-2 years to concieve)

Good luck :flower:


----------



## x Michelle x

I'll be keeping him far away after this next one is born!!
Kel, I think there was something in the water over in Baby Club!!


----------



## youngwife20

KellyC75 said:


> We got a :bfp: on first cycle of NTNP!
> 
> My Daughter was 5 months old :baby:
> 
> (& we were very suprised, as DS2 & DD took 1-2 years to concieve)
> 
> Good luck :flower:

Thank you very much for the luck and wow congratulations! x


----------



## babywhish

I fell pregnant around 3 months after giving birth. Took me totally by surprise as it took me a long time to conceive my first daughter. So I now have two daughters who are 12 months apart in age and the very best of friends. And I had no problems carrying again so soon though did get a little anaemic (which I guess is no surprise). I have lost count of the number of people I have met with a similar age gap so I am sure we must be extra fertile so soon after giving birth.


----------



## Torontogal

After hearing all these stories I will have to be extremely careful about birth control and make a plan to get an extremely reliable method in place ASAP after birth and not let my husband anywhere near me until I do! Not that there's anything wrong with two back to back (congrats all who do) but it wouldn't be right for us. 

On a related note, one of my good friend's sisters was told she would never give birth naturally. They turned to IVF and got twins, and three months after the twins were born she got pregnant naturally (they didn't use birth control for obvious reasons). 3rd little girl born 12 months after the twins. Apparently all those post-birth hormones reactivated her system!


----------



## youngwife20

babywhish said:


> I fell pregnant around 3 months after giving birth. Took me totally by surprise as it took me a long time to conceive my first daughter. So I now have two daughters who are 12 months apart in age and the very best of friends. And I had no problems carrying again so soon though did get a little anaemic (which I guess is no surprise). I have lost count of the number of people I have met with a similar age gap so I am sure we must be extra fertile so soon after giving birth.

wow 12 month gap! perfect :) thanks for answering and congrats on your two joys :)


----------

